# came across a local souvenir porcelain bottle



## RCO (Jun 25, 2018)

i found this at a yard sale on the weekend , not sure of the exact term or type for this sort of bottle . but it does appear to be made of porcelain 

it caught my attention at the yard sale because it was from the town of Burk's Falls which is rather small and maybe 1000 people . don't see that many items from the town , this features a street scene of the old downtown

but it appears to be some sort of souvenir item that would of likely been sold in gift shops or those indian trading posts which used to be common but mostly been closed when the highway was expanded thru that area 

I'm not sure how old it is ? might be from the 70's or 80's ? but could be older or newer , not really sure . it has a marking on the bottom which seems to indicate it was made in Canada .


its also rather small , maybe 3 " tall and 2 1/2 " wide . I'm not sure if it has much retail value at this point , I'd have to assume its at least worth something , I only paid 25 cents for it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah that's got a very 1970s look to it.  Maybe 1960s.  Not too much value for that sort of thing but maybe local collector would be interested since it's such a small town.  I wonder if it ever had anything in it.


----------



## RCO (Jun 27, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah that's got a very 1970s look to it.  Maybe 1960s.  Not too much value for that sort of thing but maybe local collector would be interested since it's such a small town.  I wonder if it ever had anything in it.




doesn't look like it ever had anything inside it , a souvenir item 

it would be of most interest to a local collector or someone who collects items from small town Ontario


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 29, 2018)

Any base markings?   That has a chinese, japanese or mexican look to it.   

Jim G


----------



## RCO (Jun 29, 2018)

saratogadriver said:


> Any base markings?   That has a chinese, japanese or mexican look to it.
> 
> Jim G




on the base it says " 9   11 " and " Canada " ( not sure what the numbers mean ? )  

but it doesn't appear to have been made in a foreign country


----------

